# Recommend me a nacho sauce!



## Vin

Need a good, high quality nacho sauce for use in nachos, tacos, burritos, etc.

I don't care if it's cheapo, I just don't want that crap that tastes like Kraft cheese slices. 

Needs to not be obscure either. Something most grocery stores would carry. 

Recipes that include the use of said sauce are also appreciated.


----------



## higdeezy45b

I like the queso blanco Velveeta its white cheese with pepper flakes. I usually get the Kroger brand and melt it. Can add milk to thin it if you need to.


----------



## Vin

higdeezy45b said:


> I like the queso blanco Velveeta its white cheese with pepper flakes. I usually get the Kroger brand and melt it. Can add milk to thin it if you need to.


How do you melt it? Won't it just turn chewy and not liquid?


----------



## higdeezy45b

No you cube it in to 1" squares and put some milk in it microwave or in a sauce pan heat it and stir it. Add milk until it is the consistency you want.


----------



## Vin

Aight. I will check it out! THanks!


----------



## MrParacord

I like the Tostitos cheese and Pace salsa.
I can't stand cutting that Velveeta cheese and melting it. My wife like that on her nachos but not me.


----------



## Vin

MrParacord said:


> I like the Tostitos cheese and Pace salsa.
> I can't stand cutting that Velveeta cheese and melting it. My wife like that on her nachos but not me.


Yeah, I thought the Tostitos was a bit metallic for me. I want to replicate that 7/11 nacho sauce. It's probably just Velveeta. :rofl:


----------



## Vin

You can't make this stuff up! Ha ha ha! Scary the way the internet tracks you...


----------



## higdeezy45b

The internet creeps hard lol. We have technology that can track your interest in Nacho Cheese but can't locate a jumbo jet.....:dunno:


----------



## DaBigKahuna

higdeezy45b said:


> The internet creeps hard lol. We have technology that can track your interest in Nacho Cheese but can't locate a jumb jet.....:dunno:


That would make a good signature!


----------



## higdeezy45b

DaBigKahuna said:


> That would make a good signature!


This is true!


----------



## MrParacord

higdeezy45b said:


> The internet creeps hard lol. We have technology that can track your interest in Nacho Cheese but can't locate a jumbo jet.....:dunno:


let's not get on the missing flight 370 which supposedly "crashed"


----------



## Vin

higdeezy45b said:


> The internet creeps hard lol. We have technology that can track your interest in Nacho Cheese but can't locate a jumbo jet.....:dunno:


Ha ha! True story, mirite?


----------

